# Boomstick...



## Mr. Innuendo (Nov 21, 2014)

Boomstick Motorbikes is a shop here in St. Augustine. I'm going to be doing some work for the owner, as well as doing some "biker portraits", and will be using the shop as one of my backdrops. I went in a while back and did some shooting, just to get a feel for it. If nothing else, I'm going to take the owner up on his offer of using the shop when it's closed. Man, that place gets busy.

Anyway, here are a few from that day. All are between five and nine exposures:

1.






2.





3.





4.






I've only recently started to work outside the box, so to speak, that the Canon 6D allows with its automatic three exposure bracketing. As a result, I'm finding that I'm enjoying HDR a lot more than I have. Any thoughts/input on who to continue to improve with regards to that would be appreciated.


----------



## CaboWabo (Nov 21, 2014)

Cool place to shoot , I like them , maybe dial back on the saturation a bit but really good for starting out


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah, I left 'em in the oven a little longer than I normally do.  

Thanks!


----------

